# Piranha identification



## mulea (May 19, 2005)

View attachment 71200


View attachment 71201


View attachment 71202


View attachment 71203


View attachment 71204


View attachment 71205


View attachment 71206


Hi, pals!









Once upon ago I've posted some pix of my "black piranha", asking you to help me to identificate it. But the images were not quite good ehough, so I come again today with new pix (much better, I hope...!) and with the same ol' question: what kinda Serra is it?

Here's the pix...

Thanx!
mulea


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

horrible pics. need better pics for proper id but looks very simular to my autevi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pics are too blury for me to ID...but I would guess sanchezi by the scutes.....or maybe a member of the compressus group....I think I see bars...but not sure.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

If this is the fish you bought at Safari, I saw it at the store.

Definitely S. Sanchezi. Check the scutes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess is a Sanchezi as well - could need some better pics, though (less blurry, more natural colors)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

HORRRIBLE PICS, certainly not within the boundaries of the photos required to assist in ID.

Thread closed. Fish is probably S. sanchezi.


----------

